# Expulsion



## JustinScott (Oct 8, 2012)

What acts can cause one to be expelled or kicked out of freemasonry?


----------



## widows son (Oct 8, 2012)

Revealing the secrets, criminal activity, trying to start a lodge without proper warrant, hostility to other brothers, are some ways to get yourself kicked out


----------



## rmcgehee (Oct 8, 2012)

Lying on your application.Messing with another Mason's wife or daughter will get you expelled and maybe worse.Moral Turpetude is a BIG NO NO.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Oct 8, 2012)

JustinScott said:


> What acts can cause one to be expelled or kicked out of freemasonry?



The "Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas" is the place to look, specifically Articles 326, 503-507, and 510 cover the specific activities which would lead a brother to being expelled.   Rather than the random nature of answers on an internet forum, I would strongly urge you to get a copy of this document -- it will be in your Lodge library, or you can ask the Lodge Secretary to borrow a copy --  and sit down and read this.   At some near points in your Masonic journey, you will obligate yourself to "conform to and abide by" the various rules in that there Book, and it really helps if you know just what those rules are that you just swore yourself to  ;-)


----------



## BryanMaloney (Oct 8, 2012)

Mind you, accusations of "un-masonic" can be pretty wacky at times, as happened in Georgia in 2009:
http://www.freemasoninformation.com/2009/06/my-brothers-keeper-open-racism-in-georgia-freemasonry/
However, after announcing an actual trial on these charges, the GL of Georgia backed down in the face of public moral outrage.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 9, 2012)

A heads-up, Brethren- Mr. Scott is not a Mason, according to his profile. Please govern yourselves accordingly.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 9, 2012)

He lists a home lodge and it's Grand Lodge, maybe he is an EA or FC?


----------



## bupton52 (Oct 9, 2012)

daddyrich said:


> He lists a home lodge and it's Grand Lodge, maybe he is an EA or FC?



I don't believe that he has been initiated into the Craft yet.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 9, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> A heads-up, Brethren- Mr. Scott is not a Mason, according to his profile. Please govern yourselves accordingly.



Everything said here has to be govern accordingly.  I am now just a FC and know that.  ( and to skip we are taking secrets lol)


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Oct 9, 2012)

Doing the opposite of what is supposed to get you into Masonry


----------



## widows son (Oct 9, 2012)

Mr Scott have you been initiated into freemasonry?


----------



## timgould (Oct 9, 2012)

We are a moral fraternity.... bottom line, if it's something you would be ashamed for your mother to see, hear, or know about you, it is best it won't fly here.


----------



## widows son (Oct 10, 2012)

I dont think he has been initiated


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 12, 2012)

rmcgehee said:


> Lying on your application.Messing with another Mason's wife or daughter will get you expelled and maybe worse.Moral Turpetude is a BIG NO NO.



Not that I've had the thought but messing with u mean having a neggitive relationship or having a intimate relationship can get you kicked out?


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 12, 2012)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> A heads-up, Brethren- Mr. Scott is not a Mason, according to his profile. Please govern yourselves accordingly.



No not a Mason just yet I am in the investigation phase but still thank you for the reference to the grand lodge rule book I will deffinately read before my initiation


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 12, 2012)

Pscyclepath said:


> JustinScott said:
> 
> 
> > What acts can cause one to be expelled or kicked out of freemasonry?
> ...




Not yet a mason (investigation phase)  but thank you for the referral I will read ASAP


----------



## JustinScott (Oct 12, 2012)

bupton52 said:


> daddyrich said:
> 
> 
> > He lists a home lodge and it's Grand Lodge, maybe he is an EA or FC?
> ...



This is the lodge that I have submitted petition to


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 12, 2012)

Hay y'all Justin just want to know what to expect.  I had the same questions like how do you get in and how do you get kicked out.  I would not want to spend time getting in if there is something that will get me kicked out right after I get in.


----------



## widows son (Oct 12, 2012)

If you are not a mason then I'm sure you know there are things that a mason can't say. But if you are planning on going through masonry I would suggest not to go in ahead and find out the details of the degrees you are going to go through. If you find out, I think it will ruin the experience. My advise is to wait until you've been initiated, then start to dig. Just a piece of advise.


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 12, 2012)

widows son said:


> If you are not a mason then I'm sure you know there are things that a mason can't say. But if you are planning on going through masonry I would suggest not to go in ahead and find out the details of the degrees you are going to go through. If you find out, I think it will ruin the experience. My advise is to wait until you've been initiated, then start to dig. Just a piece of advise.



I myself am a control freek and want to knoe all the pos. and neg. of everything that maybe why I did not become a mason till later in life.   I think someone just needed to point him to the bylaws.  It is not a bad thing to look at what causes expulsion.  It is just caritor on his part to ask for the knowledge of thngs like that.  He did not ask about anything but expulsion.


----------



## widows son (Oct 12, 2012)

No, but why ruin the mystery? Knowing that he can be accepted,my advice would be to not look too far into it. There's some good books that can show you the influences of
Freemasonry but like I said the degrees and the rituals are supposed to have an element of mystique, and by looking into them before
You've experienced them will ruin the integrity of your experience. The beauty of the MM degree should be left to the beholder on the night of being raised. I will 100% agree that it's good to know the pros and cons, and to know what can cause you to be expelled. But even the By laws could be afforded to wait as they will Make more sense once he is a member of
A lodge. Mr Scott I would say that if your intentions are pure, and work hard freemasonry will be be there once you reach the age to help
Make you a better person than the one you already are. Every mason takes a piece of their experience in the lodge and holds it dear.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Oct 15, 2012)

Justin, my advice is to sit and talk with the Brothers of the Lodge which you are petitioning.  Ask these Men the questions you are posting here.   They will answer what they can at this point in your process, and will advise you on what they can't.   Slow down, the Brotherhood is not going anywhere.   

It's a good thing to be eager to learn, but you will need to trust your guides in the Lodge as you begin, not the Internet.    As the Brother stated above, the beauty of the Work is the Journey.   You need to be an excellent LISTENER, and also one who can remain humble in order to gain the most out of your experience.     The Brothers in that Lodge will explain everything to you that you NEED to know as you progress.   Relax, and take things as they come to you.     

Bro Vincent C Jones, Sr, Lodge Chaplain
Bayou City Lodge 228, Prince Hall Affiliation
Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Texas
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## rmcgehee (Oct 15, 2012)

Masonry is a Progressive Moral Science taught by Degrees.
Take your time and learn it well.


----------



## daddyrich (Oct 15, 2012)

As usual, Towerbuilder7 answered this one very well. It would show yourself in a really good light (as it were) to bring these questions to the men at the Lodge you are presently petitioning. They will appreciate your curiousity and candor. Just enjoy the ride.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 15, 2012)

jvarnell said:


> I myself am a control freek and want to knoe all the pos. and neg. of everything that maybe why I did not become a mason till later in life.   I think someone just needed to point him to the bylaws.  It is not a bad thing to look at what causes expulsion.  It is just caritor on his part to ask for the knowledge of thngs like that.  He did not ask about anything but expulsion.



Bro. Varnell- when _you _​have been around a little longer you will understand why we are not answering Mr. Scott's question directly.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 16, 2012)

You'll find out during your travels. Thread closed.


----------

